# choice of bait?!



## mr.basskisserjunior (Jul 20, 2013)

What's everybody's choice of bait, mine has to be chicken liver or shiners


----------



## mr.basskisserjunior (Jul 20, 2013)

Oops meant to put for cats, lol


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Do you kiss bass??! I think catfish are cuter personally but I still wouldn't kiss em! I do talk to em though since they are chatty little critters sometimes!

My goto catfish bait was liver. A lot of people catch fish on Shrimp, I just personally do better on liver. More of a challenge keeping it on your hook at well! 

Recently saw a post where a guy was using garlic cherry hotdogs... yum! Seems a surefire way to catch a catfish.


----------



## mr.basskisserjunior (Jul 20, 2013)

Hahaha thanks for the input! And sometimes lol but I just took that name because my grandpas name on here is me.basskisser so I just put junior on the end lol


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Shad for sure and sometimes hotdogs but only at local ponds where they have picnics at lol 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Cut bait or raw shrimp is what I use.


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Cut shad, suckers, chubs, quillback, small cut carp.


----------



## CarpCatMan (Jul 18, 2005)

we use Bluegill (live and cut), mainly because its the easiest to find!! Chubs and shinners seem to be getting harder and harder to find.. I would prefer to use Chubs or Shinners but usually end up with gills.. I hear Shad are good too.....never used them.


----------



## mr.basskisserjunior (Jul 20, 2013)

I seriously only find shiners, I go to any close ripples and seine for them by walking about 15 feet and usually catch either half a dozen or sometimes a dozen every trial


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Live bluegills FUR flatheads 3 or 4 inches ! But I have heard that the shad are good like the other guys are using to & I think I might try some next time !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I tried mackerel in panty hose once. Tons of bites but nothing big enough to get my 9/0 in there mouth. Bluegill are great because if they aren't biting there probably aren't any catfish near by eating them. They are a decent indicator of how your spot is doing.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

For Flats:bluegill,Chubs,Israeli Carp,bullheads,shad,etc etc etc.
For channels:cut bluegill,cut shad,cut Israeli carp,nightcrawlers,stink baits,liver,etc etc etc.Fishing for channels in the Scioto is EASY.Catch one or two drum and you've got enough great cut bait(assuming you have a knife) to fish all night long.And yes,it works great.
Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

Put the Liver in surgical netting


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

For flatheads, Bluegill are good, but hard for a fish to swallow. I think large 8-10" suckers are best. Plus they smell foul... even alive. They are easy for a fish to swalllow.

Large chunks of cutbait, catch a carp or drum and cut it into large pieces 4-5" chunks. Works good for all catfish.

Targeting channels, I'd use raw shell on jumbo shrimp.


----------

